# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  Об обеспечении гостей и участников Чемпионата мира по хоккею с шайбой услугами связи

## ByFly

Министерство связи и информатизации информирует о завершении организационно-технических мероприятий по подготовке средств и систем электросвязи для обеспечения услугами связи болельщиков, гостей и участников чемпионата.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

